# Toro Dingo For Walks



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

I was looking for some feed back on using a Toro Dingo for some sidewalks i have. We will probably run a 4-5' blade on it


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

I have a Thomas 25G that I thought about using. I'm not sure how well a blade would work, how would the traction be? I was thinking about a blower but they are expensive. Mine weights 1500 lbs so it might be heavy enough.


----------



## ford6.9 (Aug 17, 2006)

Theres a guy in town that uses a dingo for all the sidewalks in town and runs a blower on it. pretty much unstoppable. I think with the blade you would run out of room to push the snow as you have no speed to really throw the snow.


----------



## musclecarboy (Aug 19, 2007)

cet;615901 said:


> I have a Thomas 25G that I thought about using. I'm not sure how well a blade would work, how would the traction be? I was thinking about a blower but they are expensive. Mine weights 1500 lbs so it might be heavy enough.


After using it myself in mud, I don't think it would do well in more than 4". Chains might help it out.

Dingo blowers are like 4 grand from what I've gathered, not sure what they are in the states. I think an ATV or 42"-48" snow blower would be best. If you're doing malls or plazas, I'd just put the sidewalk snow into the lane and scoop it up with a truck/pusher. I'm not sure where you'd need a blower.


----------



## rblake (Nov 17, 2007)

We use our mt--52 when we get ice storms. Works perfect. Never put a blade on it. We have a 4x4 with a v plow


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

ford6.9;615917 said:


> Theres a guy in town that uses a dingo for all the sidewalks in town and runs a blower on it. pretty much unstoppable. I think with the blade you would run out of room to push the snow as you have no speed to really throw the snow.


depends on your area, and temps....

in the chicago land area, for the most part, as long as there are 5 days between storms , seemed like enough would melt to use plows. I did snow at a large hosptial 8 yrs ago . We did 90% of it with 2 john deere tractors on the walks. never had a problem with it rolling back on to the walk. We had about 5 miles of side walk that we did. We had a gator, that never got used, 7 snow blowers (rarely) and blowers for the tractors, (never used) all we did was plow, or hand shovel. But thats considering , we had a zero tollerance on site, and plowed around the clock witht the storm


----------



## dlcmike (Jul 8, 2006)

*Dingos Work*

We have 8 Dingos(525, 425, and 4 413's) with 36" plows and the standard bucket. Up to 12" the plows just keep on pushing, over 12" the buckets will work (it is not a speed demon with the bucket) Each Dingo can do as much work as 6 guys. Plows have rubber edge. Sidewalks is when they are at their best, No problem with power or traction.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Toro Dingos are very expencesive and I think an ATV would work just as well if not better. And you could get a 500cc 4x4 with a 60" plow for under $7000.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

mercer_me;619476 said:


> Toro Dingos are very expencesive and I think an ATV would work just as well if not better. And you could get a 500cc 4x4 with a 60" plow for under $7000.


Toro dingos , can have small buckets, a blower, broom, or a fork set to move small skids of salt around

plus an even better summer tool.... cant say that i would have too many uses for an atv in the summer?


----------



## dlcmike (Jul 8, 2006)

*Dingos*

Every piece of equipment has a sweet spot. Our Dingos are great on narrow sidewalks (36 to 48"). They keep on working no mater how deep the snow gets. ATV's are wider than 36", do a lot of damage to turf and sprinklers along the sidewalks and are useless on deep snows.


----------



## bluejlandscaper (Mar 2, 2008)

I have a Toro Dingo 425 with a 6 way power V-blade that I converted from a Ventrac tractor power V-blade. The blade is 28' high and will push snow that deep with very little effort from the Dingo. On one corner lot there is over 700' of 5' wide sidewalk, which the Dingo with the V-blade clears faster than the time it takes to unload and reload the Dingo on the Trailer. When the snow builds up on the edges to over 3' I use the snowblower attachment with the Dingo and blow the snow back in the yard. The snowblower is much slower than using the V-blade attachment. The snowblower attachment also works great on blowing back buildup where a loader is not practical to use. In my opinion the Toro Dingo is a great tool to use in sidewalk clearing!!!!!


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

bluejlandscaper;619717 said:


> I have a Toro Dingo 425 with a 6 way power V-blade that I converted from a Ventrac tractor power V-blade. The blade is 28' high and will push snow that deep with very little effort from the Dingo. On one corner lot there is over 700' of 5' wide sidewalk, which the Dingo with the V-blade clears faster than the time it takes to unload and reload the Dingo on the Trailer. When the snow builds up on the edges to over 3' I use the snowblower attachment with the Dingo and blow the snow back in the yard. The snowblower is much slower than using the V-blade attachment. The snowblower attachment also works great on blowing back buildup where a loader is not practical to use. In my opinion the Toro Dingo is a great tool to use in sidewalk clearing!!!!!


Thanks for that info


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

mercer_me;619476 said:


> Toro Dingos are very expencesive and I think an ATV would work just as well if not better. And you could get a 500cc 4x4 with a 60" plow for under $7000.


Ah, once again the words of wisdom from someone with no experience.

Define expensive.



elite1msmith;619620 said:


> Toro dingos , can have small buckets, a blower, broom, or a fork set to move small skids of salt around
> 
> plus an even better summer tool.... cant say that i would have too many uses for an atv in the summer?


Too expensive, elite. Why would you want to buy something you can make money with year round? Way, way too expensive.

We used a Dingo for several years, unstoppable and worked great, just too slow for us. We used the blade exclusively, had the bucket for heavy snows, but never needed it. If the banks got too high we'd use a blower to move them back and knock them down. In tight spots where an ATV won't fit or can't maneuver, it is fantastic. We did these same sidewalks with an ATV and the for the straightways the ATV is faster, but for the tight spots, the Dingo will blow it away. Plus, you can backdrag and have downpressure with a Dingo.


----------



## 4evergreenlawns (Oct 22, 2002)

Q for those using Dingo in the winter.

How is it for starting up inthe cold conditions?? 

Anyone have any type of block heater mod???? (toro are you watching??)

That is my only real concern. I am thinking, the one and only Gas power V box I ever own for one season (purchased brand new) was a P.I.T.A. to start in the cold. Now add the hydro pumps of a Dingo and I am thinking that is just not going to want to start in cold conditions. I would be keeping the Dingo in a container on site but it will only get used for snow events and you know how cold steel can get just sitting.


I flat out enjoy my Dingo for all the greens work I have found for it. The attachements and having them all on one trailer is just great. Well spent $$$ in my case. Even if I do not find a use of it in the winter I will still know it is worth the investment for the $$$$ earned in the summer.

TIA. 

Ron G.


----------



## RacerBren (Nov 6, 2005)

My biggest concern about buying a blower for my dingo 425 would be running around with a trailer during a storm. We use it now to do the side walks around our shop and it works great.
We passed on the job this would be needed for. Dingos rock!


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I don't finance my equipment like most of you so I end up making more money. I alredy have an ATV so if I was going to plow side walks I would use it I wouldn't go out and finance a Dingo that I don't realy need. What is the interest rate for a Dingo?


----------



## 4evergreenlawns (Oct 22, 2002)

mercer_me;622766 said:


> I don't finance my equipment like most of you so I end up making more money. QUOTE]
> 
> Hold on there pal who gave you the rope that make you think you are some cowboy??
> 
> ...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

mercer_me;622766 said:


> I don't finance my equipment like most of you so I end up making more money. I alredy have an ATV so if I was going to plow side walks I would use it I wouldn't go out and finance a Dingo that I don't realy need. What is the interest rate for a Dingo?


Who said anything about financing? Have you been paying any attention to the news lately about credit availability anyways?

We're not talking about you, maybe the OP already has a Dingo that he wants to put to use in the winter, did you think about that? And on that same note, you may not need a Dingo, but you're not the one asking a question, so maybe you ought to just keep your opinions to yourself on the matter, because he didn't ask about an ATV, he asked about a Dingo, which apparently you have no experience with so you shouldn't be sticking your nose in this discussion anyways.

mercer, go in the corner and play with milwaukee, you guys are 2 peas in a pod.



4evergreenlawns;623032 said:


> mercer_me;622766 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't finance my equipment like most of you so I end up making more money. QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## goatboy1 (Nov 8, 2009)

here"s a cheap solution if you have a mini skid of any kind , blower is to expensive ant the blade not useful....mount your smooth edge utility bucket pack it with heavy snow ,water if poss. then plow until finished and don't empty until ready for fine tunes and clean up (the 2500 lbs machine weight and the 500 to 700 lbs snow give you lots of momentum , perfect for sidewalks). Way to much time is spent on skid steers plus bucket , trying to dump every shovel....


----------



## tread lightly services (Jan 8, 2012)

ford6.9;615917 said:


> Theres a guy in town that uses a dingo for all the sidewalks in town and runs a blower on it. pretty much unstoppable. I think with the blade you would run out of room to push the snow as you have no speed to really throw the snow.


i second this! blade is awesome for those small snows then the blower is king on those 6" plus snowfalls.


----------



## LawnGuy110 (Feb 15, 2010)

dlcmike;619460 said:


> We have 8 Dingos(525, 425, and 4 413's) with 36" plows and the standard bucket. Up to 12" the plows just keep on pushing, over 12" the buckets will work (it is not a speed demon with the bucket) Each Dingo can do as much work as 6 guys. Plows have rubber edge. Sidewalks is when they are at their best, No problem with power or traction.


Ive heard that if you put the snowblower attachment it goes through just about anything. Any truth to that?


----------



## Flawless440 (Dec 6, 2010)

*dingos sweet*

I run a small 420 tracks... Unstoppable in the snow.. controls are easier on ur hands than the wheeled units. Well worth the money, we run a 4 ft box found on ebay, small bucket for walks


----------



## wislxer (Jan 20, 2011)

I don't claim to have any experience in this regard but was wondering about dingos myself. I decided I thought this would be more useful/comfortable/quicker.

http://www.machinerytrader.com/listingsdetail/detail.aspx?OHID=8052667&

I don't know for certain but weight and dimensions are probably not all that different. This would seem really easy to work on. Hell, an engine swap could probably be done in a couple hours.

What do you guys think? Am I way off base? I realize the dingo has more attachment options, but I just need a small, efficient, maneuverable and easily tow-able snow unit.

Yea, ney? Pros, cons? Sorry to OP. I hope this isn't a hijack but instead another question furthering the same thread.


----------



## tread lightly services (Jan 8, 2012)

here's the problem ....power to weight ratio. 

that bobcat is 14 hp, even the weakest dingo is 20 hp up to 27 hp. 

bobcat is 1900 lbs smallest dingo is 1436 up to 2001 lbs

bobcat is 900 lb tip capacity smallest dingo is 1030 lbs up to 1575 tip 

toro is still made, good luck getting affordable parts for a 1971 bobcat.

i have 2 toro dingos, and love them engines are super easy.. 20-27 hp kohler


----------



## tread lightly services (Jan 8, 2012)

Flawless440;1433731 said:


> I run a small 420 tracks... Unstoppable in the snow.. controls are easier on ur hands than the wheeled units. Well worth the money, we run a 4 ft box found on ebay, small bucket for walks


god i would love to see some video of this was thinking of buying one of those pushers but was worried the track would just spin....


----------



## tread lightly services (Jan 8, 2012)

Kidmows;1433210 said:


> Ive heard that if you put the snowblower attachment it goes through just about anything. Any truth to that?


yes true true true!!

expensive little bugger, but soooooo worth it..1 pass = clean sidewalk.

plow truck pushed last snowfall into a pile 2 feet tall by 8 feet deep....was right in front of the horse pasture gate. customer wanted it moved dingo powered through the pile and blew it clear into the pasture 30 feet in. customer was super happy, and i now have a new customer.

she thought it was so cute when i showed up, and was amazed at the end when i was finished.

she hated the mess the plow guy left in her grass and loved that i used a blower instead.

also i have a modified swisher atv plow with a RUBBER EDGE for those super picky customers that have super nice driveways, works awesome on the dingo.

hope this helps.


----------



## ford6.9 (Aug 17, 2006)

plowed 1;1436582 said:


> yes true true true!!
> 
> expensive little bugger, but soooooo worth it..1 pass = clean sidewalk.
> 
> ...


Any pictures of your setup?


----------



## wislxer (Jan 20, 2011)

plowed 1;1436577 said:


> here's the problem ....power to weight ratio.
> 
> that bobcat is 14 hp, even the weakest dingo is 20 hp up to 27 hp.
> 
> ...


All good points!


----------



## dlcmike (Jul 8, 2006)

*Video of Dingo with plow*


----------



## tread lightly services (Jan 8, 2012)

dlcmike;1484176 said:


>


amazing just sold my tx413! i thought it was so much better than my 420


----------

